# Processes in X are niced?

## voidzero

Hi,

I just noticed that the processes I see after starting xdm (lightdm), all the processes I start from X are niced. If I open a terminal and type 'nice' it shows me 10, some processes are 5, others are 15.

Why does this happen? Can it be disabled?

----------

## PaulBredbury

Are you looking at the right value. Try this:

```
ps -eo pid,rtprio,nice,policy,ruser,rgroup,comm,args
```

3rd column, named "NI", is the niceness.

----------

## voidzero

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> Are you looking at the right value. Try this:
> 
> ```
> ps -eo pid,rtprio,nice,policy,ruser,rgroup,comm,args
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks, yeah I am. Niceness of mostly 10 for the X processes, a few at 5.

----------

## voidzero

Actually, no, one at 5 which is the script that launches the window manager. Everything 'under' that seems to be at 10.

I've a feeling it's done by the kernel because I've spent hours looking elsewhere, it became one of those nights where you realise, too late, that you threw most of it away. We all know what that can be like.

But I found nothing. I also tried to turn off 'automatic process scheduling' in the kernel but that didn't seem to make a difference.

----------

## PaulBredbury

Well show the command and its output, otherwise I'll just assume this is a dream  :Wink: 

----------

## voidzero

I don't see the need to put my entire process tree in here, but here is a snippet:

```
% ps axfo pid,stat,nice,args

 5640 SLsl   0 /usr/sbin/lightdm

 5665 Ss+    0  \_ /usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch

 5673 Sl     0  \_ lightdm --session-child 12 15

 5767 Ss     0      \_ zsh - /home/anci/.xinitrc.zsh

 5795 SN     5          \_ /bin/zsh /home/anci/.xmonad/bin/autostart.zsh

 5835 SN    10              \_ /bin/zsh /home/anci/.xmonad/bin/autostart.zsh

 5836 SNl   10              |   \_ gnome-panel

 5911 SN    10              \_ /home/anci/.xmonad/xmonad-x86_64-linux

 6606 SNs   10                  \_ /usr/bin/firefox

```

Neither /home/anci/.xinitrc.zsh and /home/anci/.xmonad/bin/autostart.zsh contain any nice command.

----------

## voidzero

Clues/ideas anyone?

----------

## Ant P.

Maybe xmonad does it. E17 does a similar thing by default.

----------

